# Password Migration Problem



## karl_009 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi,

Am having a few issues with migrating passwords from are old domain to are new one.

I have already migrated users and groups but passwords are giving me some trouble.

I have set everything up as it needs to be as I had a test run and it all went fine during that.

Here are the errors am getting;

From the source domain am getting this, seems like its almost there this time;

"Did not try to copy the password for CN=Karl, since the source password has not been changed since the last migration of this user."

Am using ADMT v3, its Windows Server 2003 to 2003.

Any ideas, Thanks


----------

